# Lump on neck



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok so buttercup has a lump on her neck. It's like the size of a pea, it has a black spot in the middle of it, it's yellowish and I can see little red veins. I'm thinking cyst but god knows, i don't really know what I'm talking about. The vet took blood from her neck like 6 or so weeks ago, and he had to stab around a bit to find the right spot (awful to watch), so could she have gotten dirt in the wound and a cyst formed gradually over that time? Is there anything else you guys can think it might be? It's on the back of her neck to the right. She has pin feathers right next to it (is that normal at 13 weeks?) so she won't really let me get a good look without biting me and going nuts. I'm really not doing so great in the cash department, I'm going to take her to a vet but I'm just hoping to get an idea how much this will cost me. That is if anyone knows what this might be anyway. Also, her poop has looked a little lighter today than usual and I can't think of an explanation for that, if that matters at all to the lump situation.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

I couldn't get an appointment until Thursday.. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I think it could be an abscess or maybe feather cyst like you are thinking. The vet could have possibly damaged one of the feather follicles or damaged one that was forming while doing that causing a feather cyst. Sometimes feather cysts will go away on their own, but they usually wont as they start to get bigger. It could be infected, a yellow color usually means something is wrong and it should be drained. Feather cysts will start out where you can see the blackish blood feather under the skin like in the link below, then it will start to form a clear lump: http://www.parrot-and-conure-world.com/images/budgie-feather-cyst-21378811.jpg

Then it may turn into something like these which need to be taken care of. Does it look anything like these?:
https://ladygouldian.com/node/229
http://www.parrot-and-conure-world.com/baby-bird-with-lumpcyst-on-wing.html

Here are some pictures of abcesses:
http://azeah.com/sites/default/files/Finch, Periorbital Abscess.JPG
http://ocw.tufts.edu/data/60/832349/11825_medium.jpg


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

It looked like the first photo but then again also kinda like the last photo, just with black in the middle and a lot smaller. I can't seem to find it anymore. It may have gone away or maybe I'm just not seeing it because she squirms too much. I was worried it was a ruptured air sac but I'm thinking it probably isn't.. Not that I know what that looks like.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I would still look for it, but it could be that it was just the wound where she was poked was still raised and inflamed. Kind of like a mosquito bite I guess. 
The black dot would then be where the needle went in. So that black is the wound at the surface coming up and healing. If you see the black dot scab when you are searching and no inflammation, then it was probably just slow at healing. They did jab her pretty hard. >.<

When a parrot's air sac ruptures the air will rush out of the air sac and start to inflate the skin. It will just keep getting bigger and bigger until it is treated by a vet. http://www.beautyofbirds.com/firstaid.html#AirSacRupture
It's where ever on the 'tiels anatomy that has an air sac this can happen, but this is kind of what it looks like. It's very easy to see something is very wrong. :S http://forums.avianavenue.com/index.php?threads/tiel-chick-with-air-sac-injury-advice.112489/


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

I can't find it at all anymore on any of my searches (I've searched every day) so I canceled the vet appointment. I don't really have money to spend on a vet who will just say there's nothing there lol. Hopefully I'm not just missing it. I doubt I am though, it was large enough for me to stumble onto the first time so you'd think id be able to find it when I'm actually looking! I think it was a pus filled kinda cysty thing from where they stabbed her, the emergency vet nurse I talked to on the night I found it suggested it might be that and that it might just go away on its own. I'm just glad she's acting fine  thanks kiwi


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I think it is fine then. 
Kiwi recently bumped a pin feather and yanked it out. She had a black dot scab with some clear fluid around it because it was healing, but she kept pecking at it a little. The fluid is gone now too and there is just a scab.
The immune system takes care of that pus and bacteria most of the time I think or else if birdies even just got a little poke or scratch they'd be doomed in the wild. :S


----------

